# Toronto Feb 13/08



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what the lots looked like and this is what we had to shovel.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a little vid too.http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN3091.flv


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Drifts?? Had to deal with one just like that all last year pain in the ars!!! You guys have had a lot of snow there huh??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawncare18;516134 said:


> Drifts?? Had to deal with one just like that all last year pain in the ars!!! You guys have had a lot of snow there huh??


We've had a record year and there's still lots of snow in the forcast.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Another small vid.  I you look you can see how large the piles of snow are around the perimeter of the lot.http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN3095.flv


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You know with the new passport law I wish you would keep the snow on your side of the boarder!:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats alot of snow!tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;516175 said:


> You know with the new passport law I wish you would keep the snow on your side of the boarder!:realmad:


Snow doesn't have a problem going through customs!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pics and vids JD.:waving:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i love the turbo whistle great pics and videos Dave !!!!


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Those tractors are the s**t !!


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Lookin good. Did you run the d-max at all??


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How many of those steps did YOU actually shovel? Did you use that new Toro?

Maybe you did all of them and you are still sleeping.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures and video Dave keep them coming.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Those Deeres look pretty sweet! How do you like them?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;516874 said:


> How many of those steps did YOU actually shovel? Did you use that new Toro?
> 
> Maybe you did all of them and you are still sleeping.


Two LOL and one was actually worse then that. There is probably about 30 doors like that and some of them have solid cement railings. PITA


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bowtie_guy;516855 said:


> Lookin good. Did you run the d-max at all??


We actually don't use the pick-ups, except for after storm cleanups and to do our shop and homes.

Brant, we really like the Jd's. We were all Case up untill 3.5 years ago and I think they will be staying green for a while. The guys seem to like the Deere's better and we don't get near as many service calls as before. We had really good luck with Case but we didn't like the blue one's painted red.

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey JD Dave-that video was taken in my backyard-my shop is just down the street. You guys used to do Cloverdale across the street-I cant imagine you lost it on poor quality. I must give you credit-you guys wrote the book and raised the bar on quality snow and ice management. Mucho respecto.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;517462 said:


> Hey JD Dave-that video was taken in my backyard-my shop is just down the street. You guys used to do Cloverdale across the street-I cant imagine you lost it on poor quality. I must give you credit-you guys wrote the book and raised the bar on quality snow and ice management. Mucho respecto.


Thanks alot, at least someone appreciates us. This is the second winter we havn't done Cloverdale, we had been doing it for 7 years and then the owners and property managers changed and out we went. I'm still a little mad about it, I have the machinery to do it and the guys but I'm too expensive. Where's your shop?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice vids Dave. damn next year im gonna come work for you. at least i would be able to plow snow during the winter. If you added up our snow for the last 3 years i might be able to get a pile as big as those....probably not though


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice vids Dave. 

Next time please don't do the 360, I almost tossed my cookies. 

PS JD Dave sounds way better than Case Dave.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice pics Dave. In WI here we have some snow but send some more our way!!!!:waving:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We were on shorncliffe, but moved to kipling and queensway. They had em price that place for 3-4 years and i went high purposely, as i knew you would be a hard act to follow, and they had no reason to drop you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;517501 said:


> Nice vids Dave. damn next year im gonna come work for you. at least i would be able to plow snow during the winter. If you added up our snow for the last 3 years i might be able to get a pile as big as those....probably not though


That's pretty funny or sad, I'm not sure which! LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;517733 said:


> We were on shorncliffe, but moved to kipling and queensway. They had em price that place for 3-4 years and i went high purposely, as i knew you would be a hard act to follow, and they had no reason to drop you.


I got a little worried, when I saw how much equipment you had. Snowplowing is a cut throat buisness, it should be a little easier to pick up accounts next year.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

That list is old..ill have to refresh it. I know how it feels to lose a big one. In fact 2 years ago i lost three big ones i had been doing for over 9 years. We licked our wounds, and kept plugging away. Our only consolation is know that these schmos who underbid us are scrambling every time they hear snow is forecasted-and screw it up again and again. I'm getting alot of calls for stuff i bid last year and didnt get because of price. Our (mine and yours) quality of work tells the story, and now as the lowballers are sinking and the managers are realizing they screwed up-it creates the perfect storm. Unlike the majority of the big site contractors, i'm not in it for bragging rights. "I price every job to get it done right, and most often, it means i'm not going to get it." Rarely am i low bid.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;517771 said:


> That list is old..ill have to refresh it. I know how it feels to lose a big one. In fact 2 years ago i lost three big ones i had been doing for over 9 years. We licked our wounds, and kept plugging away. Our only consolation is know that these schmos who underbid us are scrambling every time they hear snow is forecasted-and screw it up again and again. I'm getting alot of calls for stuff i bid last year and didnt get because of price. Our (mine and yours) quality of work tells the story, and now as the lowballers are sinking and the managers are realizing they screwed up-it creates the perfect storm. Unlike the majority of the big site contractors, i'm not in it for bragging rights. "I price every job to get it done right, and most often, it means i'm not going to get it." Rarely am i low bid.


That's good to hear. I don't bid on jobs where guys do a really good job, it's easier to get jobs from poor contractors.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I totally agree-if a guy is humping it and doing a good job, theres no reason for a property manager should look elsewhere. There's lots of good work to go around. Unfortunately, oftentimes its the numbers that get you the job. We had one of our clients propose we take over 5 other sites for them this winter, but he couldnt justify my prices-so we didnt. The other guy was doing it for 1/3 of my price. Now the client has realized it cant be done that cheap, and its costing him huge in downtime and BS and I just picked up 5 more nice sites at my price for next year and the lowballer is out of the picture for good..


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey JD, does the plow on that tractor do good without any side plates? or does that specific plow not need any cause it's big enough? once again, awesome machines you have though!


----------



## Lil' Danny (Dec 30, 2007)

JD Dave;517192 said:


> Two LOL and one was actually worse then that. There is probably about 30 doors like that and some of them have solid cement railings. PITA


JD Dave , awesome equipment. I'll come up and shovel all of those stairs for free if you let me do a pass with the tractor for each one


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

JD Dave;516139 said:


> We've had a record year and there's still lots of snow in the forcast.


Time for me to move there and make some money lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;518855 said:


> Hey JD, does the plow on that tractor do good without any side plates? or does that specific plow not need any cause it's big enough? once again, awesome machines you have though!


When the blade is 14 ft wide, you still push alot of snow. I think a 12 ft pusher and a 14 ft angle blade are very comparable in the amount of snow they can push. JMO


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

willofalltrades;520109 said:


> Time for me to move there and make some money lol


The more the merrier. Our prices are pretty good but our costs are very high too, it's all relative.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;520132 said:


> The more the merrier. Our prices are pretty good but our costs are very high too, it's all relative.


Bring a load of salt with you and see the  you get.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;520132 said:


> The more the merrier. Our prices are pretty good but our costs are very high too, it's all relative.


JD, do you have a cap-off limit for the amount of snow accumulation? Down here, its 254cm & sometimes 280cm for large commercial managed malls. We've long since surpassed our limits & charging by the shot! making big payuppayup


----------

